# Shafts



## bunkered (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody got the prolaunch red shaft in there driver.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes. There's lots on here with it.

What d'you want to know?


----------



## bunkered (Jun 11, 2009)

Had a go on a trackman monitor with this shaft in a g10 driver, swing speed 90mph, carry distance 215.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2009)

Never got on with the Prolaunch red, probably too low trajectory for me. Generally get with clubs with the Prolaunch Blue fitted but not many around any more.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 11, 2009)

Had a go on a trackman monitor with this shaft in a g10 driver, swing speed 90mph, carry distance 215.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know the loft of the club you tried?

It is intended to be a low-launch shaft. On a 90 mph, I'd be very careful.....I get away with it, because it's on an HT driver.

I personally think it's no more or less low-launch than the Aldila NV green 65g. 

Nobody swings the same, but I'd expect you to get even more distance with the blue or platinum.....

Put it this way. Until last week I had 3 modern drivers.

10 degree Callaway (with NVS 55 high launch)
12 degree Ping (with NV 65) and
13 degree Ben Sayers (with prolaunch red)

For me, on about 95 mph the only one I never really clicked with was the Ping.
Apparently, the Aldila NV in regular is aimed at the 90-100 mph "regular" players, but is ideally suited to those around the 100 mph reg/almost-stiff speed. I can concur with this, I never quite got to grips with it, but players who hit it 20 yards further than me (about 260) LOVE it, and I don't blame them.

Keep trying some, and see what you feel. If I was buying a driver tomorrow, I'd go with grafalloy platinum or fujikura fit on 160.I prefer something a little softer t.b.h.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2009)

I have these shafts in my G10's and absolutely love them.
Regular flex, and I get a great launch with my driver.
My 3 wood also goes like a bullet (when I catch it right  ) and my 5 wood doesn't "balloon" quite as badly as my previous one if I have to hit it into a breeze.
I'm sold on them.
Mate of mine has the G10 driver fitted with the standard Ping TFC shaft, and wants to swap over to a Prolaunch Red as he hits the ball way too high with it.


----------



## bunkered (Jun 12, 2009)

Tried it in a ping g10. 10.5 degree


----------

